

Lessons learned from past counterinsurgencies [pdf] - thomasrossi
http://www.princeton.edu/~ppns/papers/counterinsurgency.pdf

======
balnaphone
It's a lot easier to read if you paste the following into your linux terminal.

    
    
        wget http://www.princeton.edu/~ppns/papers/counterinsurgency.pdf
        cat << '    EOF' | sed 's/^    //' > pdfun2up
        #!/usr/bin/env python
        import copy, sys
        from pyPdf import PdfFileWriter, PdfFileReader
        input = PdfFileReader(sys.stdin)
        output = PdfFileWriter()
        for p in [input.getPage(i) for i in range(0,input.getNumPages())]:
            q = copy.copy(p)
            (w, h) = p.mediaBox.upperRight
            if w > h :
                p.mediaBox.upperRight = (w/2, h)
                q.mediaBox.upperLeft = (w/2, h)
                output.addPage(p)
                output.addPage(q)
            else :
                output.addPage(p)
        output.write(sys.stdout)
        EOF
        chmod a+rx pdfun2up
        ./pdfun2up < counterinsurgency.pdf > counterinsurgency_1up.pdf
        xdg-open counterinsurgency_1up.pdf

~~~
thomasrossi
Hey:) reading one page at a time is better!

Anyway, the approach to Islam taken by Americans is different by the one taken
by Germans some 100yrs ago. Is there anything to learn or epochs are just too
different?

